# Crappie in Sam Rayburn Question???



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Since the lake has pretty much dried up..Anybody know any decent spots for (white perch) A.K.A. Crappie? You could just about catch them anywhere back in the 1960's.Which creeks are still holding enough water these days? Any help is much appreciated. Will be using small Alum. boat. Thanks...


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I know at my aunt and uncles place near Hanks Creek, they catch crappie. If you put in there, head east to the area known as "the deer stand." It is an awesome LM bass area, but right before you get to it, you cross over the river channel. You will be in about 15 foot of water and then drop off to 25-30 feet of water. This time of year the crappie gather around brush piles and structure at the edge of these deep areas. We have caught a ton of them using minnows and jigs straight down and we have night fished for them by lowering a few submersible lights in the water and have some lanterns hanging on the tree we tie up to.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Bass Master (Jan 1, 2011)

what do you mean the lake has dried up is it that low now? i have been to rayburn in about 3 months and it was pretty low then. how low would you say it is?


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I have caught good crappie in Veach Basin, the 147 bridge, the channel leading into the canyons and the trees in deep water right outside the deer stand.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Bass Master said:


> what do you mean the lake has dried up is it that low now? i have been to rayburn in about 3 months and it was pretty low then. how low would you say it is?


Here's some pics from the Attoyac river bridge and the Ralph McAllister Boat Ramp back in October, And it hasn't rained but a little since then. There may be some fish way up in the Attoyac, I haven't been yet. But thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Bass Master (Jan 1, 2011)

wow thanks for the pics. i had no idea it has droped that much. i think its time to go re learl the lake . be safe out their


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

WOW, that is very low!!! It has been a couple of years since I have been there. Why is it so low? Not enough flow down the river or enough rain?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Some great pictures...looks like Rayburn is going to explode when the rains return and fill it back up covering all that vegetation.


----------



## Shrimptail_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

Well the good news is that the lake seems to have leveled off and is no longer dropping. Hopefully we have a wet winter so the lake will be around pool for the spawn. Bass/Crappie

This is where I got my information about the water level there are more lakes to choose from on this web site as well. Livingston is on it. 
http://samrayburn.uslakes.info/Level.asp


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

The lake is currently around 8 feet low and has bee holding pretty steady for a while. Some of the best fishing for both crappie and bass I have ever seen was when the lake was 13' low.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Now is the time to go mark structure or hazards with PVC or something else. Also to mark with your GPS.


----------

